# So i created a BYC profile....



## rosco47

and have only spent about 5 min on the site when I joined a few weeks back...
nothing at all against it or anyone on there but I just prefer the smaller tight knit community here.
are some of you BYC members as well?
I do like some of their articles and info but I prefer to do my social shenanigans here


----------



## Nm156

I got banned.


----------



## rosco47

nice! for some reason, I kinda like you more for that


----------



## robin416

rosco47 said:


> nice! for some reason, I kinda like you more for that


Have to agree with you. It makes Nm special. For some reason they never banned me even when I got in their faces for stupidity.

Try to mention this forum over there and see what happens. They'll be all over you like white on rice.

And Rosco, you have to be very very careful about lighthearted banter over there.


----------



## 8hensalaying

I am on there, It was the first place I found when I started researching. I love the articles, and log in everyday to see what is new. The one thing I found was that there are so many members my questions kind of got lost in the crowd so to speak. It can also be confusing to a "newbie" with all the differing opinions, hard to decipher what is"right and wrong". Here I feel I have gotten more honest straightforward answers, even if they weren't necessarily what I wanted to hear. I too like a smaller group. I also don't get what the deal is with all the games. I come to learn, not play! BTW I am katieboosmama over there.


----------



## robin416

8hensalaying said:


> I am on there, It was the first place I found when I started researching. I love the articles, and log in everyday to see what is new. The one thing I found was that there are so many members my questions kind of got lost in the crowd so to speak. It can also be confusing to a "newbie" with all the differing opinions, hard to decipher what is"right and wrong". Here I feel I have gotten more honest straightforward answers, even if they weren't necessarily what I wanted to hear. I too like a smaller group. I also don't get what the deal is with all the games. I come to learn, not play! BTW I am katieboosmama over there.


Thank you, for that. The way this forum is laid out is so much more pleasant for me. I like the folks who populate the forum here. It's more personal, you know?

I will not say that some dumb stuff is suggested. I think I ran someone off when I told them to not put VetRX in a bird's eyes. It's hard to understand why people think that's OK. It was even said on BYC.


----------



## zamora

What is this BYC you speak of? This was the only forum I found when I searched for a "place to belong". I really like the atmosphere here, it may be small but it feels very family friendly and people seem willing to help and not talk over each other like what happens on FB and other forums. I plan on staying a while and rosco cracks me up. Funny is always a good thing.


----------



## robin416

zamora said:


> I plan on staying a while and rosco cracks me up. Funny is always a good thing.


It's always a positive thing to start the morning off with a giggle and good cup of coffee.

I think we got the better of it getting our own witty commenter.


----------



## rosco47

zamora said:


> What is this BYC you speak of?


Bonnets Yettis and Canoes?
Before You Croak?
Back Yonder Creek?
Beat Your Children???


----------



## chickenmommy

I used to be on some chicken forums on Facebook when I had a fb account but they aren't closely monitored. They let anyone join and onetime I was going through the feed with my 10 year old daughter next to me and someone had posted an x-rated photo. Luckily she hadn't been paying attention at that exact moment. I thought I was gonna have a heart attack


----------



## robin416

I killed my FB account years ago when they made another change that screwed everything up again. The one thing I'm careful with, since I'm alone, is my personal information. FB would make changes and the next thing you knew, all your private settings were not private any more. Then that real name thing and wanting your phone number to prove it? Not only no, but hell no!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol I love your attitude Robin ️


----------



## robin416

The scary thing is, I've been like that all my life but as I've gotten older it's sort of amplified.


----------



## rosco47

Older...? You can't be any older than 25 right???


----------



## chickenmommy

How old is everyone on here


----------



## chickenmommy

Age is a touchy subject for some so I will start. I am 27


----------



## rosco47

I'm oldenough


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol that's not fair how old r u rosco


----------



## chickenmommy

If u don't share u owe me some bacon and a glass of sweet tea


----------



## rosco47

Approximately 26 ..
now where's the bacon


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol no ur not


----------



## chickenmommy

The way u talk about hunting in eating raccoons u have got to at least be in ur thirties


----------



## rosco47

I'm a quick learner


----------



## chickenmommy

. Mm hmm I got my eyes on u lol


----------



## robin416

Well, I'm old enough to have about ten gray hairs.


----------



## chickenmommy

I have about 6 or more Gray hairs so that's not a reliable way to tell ur age


----------



## rosco47

Oh so 28 then?


----------



## chickenmommy

Kids give u gray hairs lol


----------



## chickenmommy

Good night everyone


----------



## zamora

Hmmm......I may have to change my opinion of the members here. Now you want to know my age? Let's see. JFK was President when I was born, you figure it out.

Still have no idea what BYC is except for rosco's hairbrained suggestions.


----------



## Nm156

backyardchickens


----------



## zamora

Yet another senior moment...


----------



## robin416

zamora said:


> Yet another senior moment...


Ignored your question because I didn't think you were serious.


----------



## rosco47

zamora said:


> Still have no idea what BYC is except for rosco's hairbrained suggestions.


*cough* backyard *cough* chickens forum *cough cough*


----------



## 8hensalaying

I have quite a few more gray hairs than 10, and I don't mind sharing my age. I'm 48 (for a few more days at least lol) I always say I didn't realize how old I was 'til my daughter was born (when I was 40 lol)


----------



## robin416

Wow, my daughter was 20 by the time you had yours. 

I'm one of those people that may never go fully gray. It might be harder to take advantage of senior citizens discounts without whipping out my drivers license.


----------



## Fiere

My mother doesn't have a grey hair. I hope I follow suit. Hubby on the other hand just turned 30 and is 25% grey. I poke lots of fun at him


----------



## robin416

I told my husband's hair dresser she couldn't cut his hair any more. She looked at me shocked and asked why. I told her it was because she kept cutting out all his black hair.


----------



## 8hensalaying

I had more gray hair at 30 than my 95 year old grandma had when she died. Still more pepper than salt though


----------



## zamora

I don't have many grey hairs, I'm just losing brain cells. LOL


----------



## rosco47

8hensalaying said:


> I had more gray hair at 30 than my 95 year old grandma had when she died. Still more pepper than salt though


there's something in the water lol


----------



## robin416

Zamora, maybe that's the secret, no gray hair, less brain cells because I can identify with that.


----------



## WhitecatFarm

I have a BYC profile, too, and I am soon to be 72. So There!


----------



## robin416

I do have one but haven't signed in there in years. They removed the ability to nose around to see who is active and who isn't. Before they did that there were a lot that were inactive on the site.


----------



## zookeeper

I joined there the same time as here. I like BYC but it's so big and busy I find I need hours to go through it. I don't have hours to spare so I very rarely look in on it.


----------



## rosco47

tight-knit, knowledgeable and active crowd here...
and we're cooler...


----------



## zamora

Of COURSE we are cooler!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol love the pic Zamora


----------



## rosco47




----------



## GreenMTNHollow

Well,heck if Chuck approves I'm in!


----------



## pinkmartin

I belong to byc. I've gotten some good info there. When I started researching before I got chickens, everything I found led me there. It is difficult to navigate when you are new. There are wildly different opinions on everything and people get really upset if you choose someone else's advice to follow. That being said, there are some really good people there who really want to help us newbies.


----------



## robin416

pinkmartin said:


> I belong to byc. I've gotten some good info there. When I started researching before I got chickens, everything I found led me there. It is difficult to navigate when you are new. There are wildly different opinions on everything and people get really upset if you choose someone else's advice to follow. That being said, there are some really good people there who really want to help us newbies.


Welcome to the group, pinkmartin.

The issue with that site is just what you stated, too many opinions, conflicting information.

For those that are not new, it's no big deal. But for those new to raising the birds and need the right information it can lead someone new in to trouble.

Much too often things are tossed out that are old wive's tales. Truthfully, many of the sites have done the same thing but at some point someone needs to stop and investigate what is true and what isn't.

Feed stores are also a problem. They have people working there that know squat about raising chickens and will give out the wrong advice.

What it boils down to, is if it doesn't seem right it's time to investigate what is in fact the truth. That's hard to do on a site that people can be so adamant on the right way to do things when they have such opposing views.

Here you'll get information, most times after research has been done to confirm the answer.


----------



## pinkmartin

robin416 said:


> Welcome to the group, pinkmartin.
> 
> The issue with that site is just what you stated, too many opinions, conflicting information.
> 
> For those that are not new, it's no big deal. But for those new to raising the birds and need the right information it can lead someone new in to trouble.
> 
> Much too often things are tossed out that are old wive's tales. Truthfully, many of the sites have done the same thing but at some point someone needs to stop and investigate what is true and what isn't.
> 
> Feed stores are also a problem. They have people working there that know squat about raising chickens and will give out the wrong advice.
> 
> What it boils down to, is if it doesn't seem right it's time to investigate what is in fact the truth. That's hard to do on a site that people can be so adamant on the right way to do things when they have such opposing views.
> 
> Here you'll get information, most times after research has been done to confirm the answer.


Yeah, there are still some features there I will use, and some friends I've made that I'll continue to check in on. I like the simplicity of this app. And it seems as tho questions here are answered without so much gibberish that you don't understand. I am not an idiot, not a biologist either. I like straight forward info that doesn't make me feel dumb


----------



## robin416

That doesn't mean you won't find gibberish here. Sometimes I forget to explain things more thoroughly. You know that old saying about familiarity? When you do the same thing every day of the week for years sometimes the most basic things are left out. 

And you hit on it, the clean appearance of this site is so much easier to deal with. That's why I ended up here when I found it.


----------



## rosco47

welcome PM. Robin is momma hen around here. listen to her because when i hose something up, she cleans up the mess...she gives sound advice 99% of the time. the other 1% is when she talks about college football...oh wait your from Ohio.
well, Ohio meet Alabama


----------



## robin416

And here I come again, not football!!!! Nascar. 

Common sense is what it takes to be successful with chickens. Yes, 99% is common sense.


----------



## pinkmartin

A bit of goofy stuff isn't a big deal. As long as the info I need is in there. Lol yep.. Die hard OSU fan here! Thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## 8hensalaying

pinkmartin said:


> Yeah, there are still some features there I will use, and some friends I've made that I'll continue to check in on. I like the simplicity of this app. And it seems as tho questions here are answered without so much gibberish that you don't understand. I am not an idiot, not a biologist either. I like straight forward info that doesn't make me feel dumb


I also liked that my questions did not get "lost" in the shuffle. Several times I would ask questions over there and it would take days before someone would comment. Here at least there are several members that are very diligent in checking the board and helping with answers to all the stuff us newbies want/need to know. Now don't get me wrong, I still got there to look at coop pics, and check out new posts, but I much prefer here. 



pinkmartin said:


> A bit of goofy stuff isn't a big deal. As long as the info I need is in there. Lol yep.. Die hard OSU fan here! Thanks all for the warm welcome!


 I love joking and kidding around you get a real sense of peoples personalities, but I get sick of wading through a dozen posts about RPG, when all I want to do is learn about chickens lol


----------



## pinkmartin

That's true! I mean I'm a smart ass by trade but I tend to not be online so much cuz it just sounds mean sometimes. But if I search for info about an illness while holding a dying bird I'm not wanting to read thru 127 pages of crap to find 3 pages worth of symptons, diagnosis, and treatment. Unless the situation is truly dire, I try to find my own info by searching instead of posting yet another "help me" thread. And yes, I do believe the world would run more smoothly if everyone did everything my way, but I'm not gonna pistol whip you for taking someone else's advice. (I'm NOT going back to prison over a bunch of chickens) lol jk


----------



## robin416

It can be tough finding information when you need it. If you post here, chances are it won't be long before someone is here to help out. 

The biggest issue I have, and no patience for, is the person that says: "My bird is sick, what's wrong?" And no matter how many times you ask for more information they never bother to answer. I quit with those people a long time ago.

I go in cycles, some times I want nothing to do with being serious and others times? Well, I seem to misplace my sense of humor. It's noticeable when I'm rushed with stuff in my real life.


----------



## 8hensalaying

robin416 said:


> It can be tough finding information when you need it. If you post here, chances are it won't be long before someone is here to help out.
> 
> The biggest issue I have, and no patience for, is the person that says: "My bird is sick, what's wrong?" And no matter how many times you ask for more information they never bother to answer. I quit with those people a long time ago.
> 
> I go in cycles, some times I want nothing to do with being serious and others times? Well, I seem to misplace my sense of humor. It's noticeable when I'm rushed with stuff in my real life.


I just don't get the RPG thing. I figure here we have Rosco, He keeps things pretty entertaining  While still pretty much able to stay on topic lol


----------



## pinkmartin

Yep, robin, that's an issue I see a lot. I also hate when people act like you are a terrible person if you can't take your animals to the vet. Chickens are farm animals. I was raised on a farm. There were very few times we ever called a vet. Farm animals are supposed to make money. Not cost more. If they get sick or badly hurt. They must be culled. If others don't feel that way it's ok. But don't put me down because I do. Culling is never easy. But I would rather cull than leave them suffering.


----------



## pinkmartin

8hensalaying said:


> I just don't get the RPG thing. I figure here we have Rosco, He keeps things pretty entertaining  While still pretty much able to stay on topic lol


Lol I promise to behave! Most of the time


----------



## robin416

pinkmartin said:


> Yep, robin, that's an issue I see a lot. I also hate when people act like you are a terrible person if you can't take your animals to the vet. Chickens are farm animals. I was raised on a farm. There were very few times we ever called a vet. Farm animals are supposed to make money. Not cost more. If they get sick or badly hurt. They must be culled. If others don't feel that way it's ok. But don't put me down because I do. Culling is never easy. But I would rather cull than leave them suffering.


I am one of those that uses a vet when I can't figure it out or the vet is my only source for the meds needed. But my situation is a bit different than others, I raised show birds and if the bird was valuable then I didn't hesitate to take it in.

You will never hear me say you are wrong for not utilizing a vet. We don't all have them for the same reasons so we have to be cognizant about that.

What you will hear from me about (my filters seem to be broken in this regard) is leaving them to suffer or to do something that causes more harm because the person couldn't be bothered to check first.

In the same vein it's wrong to look down on someone who does use a vet. We had someone here that wanted anything that didn't look 100% healthy culled. And the response was less than accepting when the owner wanted to treat.


----------



## pinkmartin

robin416 said:


> I am one of those that uses a vet when I can't figure it out or the vet is my only source for the meds needed. But my situation is a bit different than others, I raised show birds and if the bird was valuable then I didn't hesitate to take it in.
> 
> You will never hear me say you are wrong for not utilizing a vet. We don't all have them for the same reasons so we have to be cognizant about that.
> 
> What you will hear from me about (my filters seem to be broken in this regard) is leaving them to suffer or to do something that causes more harm because the person couldn't be bothered to check first.
> 
> In the same vein it's wrong to look down on someone who does use a vet. We had someone here that wanted anything that didn't look 100% healthy culled. And the response was less than accepting when the owner wanted to treat.


I totally agree. And if at some point we decide to use more costly birds for 4-H I may be more inclined to call a vet if the need presents itself. Atm, our "show birds" are $2 hatchery chickens. Far more cost effective to replace. Even while I type this, that sounds harsh. For my family it is reality.

Now, one of the reasons I use forums is to learn about signs, symptoms, treatments, cures. If our animal isn't healthy, my first instinct is to look the animal over and see if there is something obvious I can fix. Next, I look for the appropriate diagnosis and advice for treatment online. I wish we could care for all our animals just like family and I would never argue with someone else's choice to do so.

For myself tho, if I can treat them myself or call up a vet and ask for a script I will do so. If I can't, I try to decide quickly before they suffer. The animal's well-being is always my priority.

As far as culling anything not 100% healthy, that's ridiculous. I just adopted a chicken who is deaf in one ear and constantly spins in circles trying to follow the sounds she hears. I also took in the chicken she has always lived with that leads her around and helps her. They are a package and I will not separate them.


----------



## robin416

You fit in this group like it was planned that way. And with your attitude you could be a huge help. Different perspectives are needed here if for no other reason than the differing views.

I get the two dollar bird but we have to keep in mind that that two dollar bird has managed to claim someone's heart. So whether it's a two hundred dollar bird or a two dollar sometimes that is just not part of the justification on whether to treat or not.

You may not know this, I'm out of the breeding business now. Got out almost five years ago. I kept my old non producers just because they had been with me so long. The oldest is now ten. The youngest is about six, I kept her because of her bad attitude. I have two seven years olds that started laying again after a year off. I may not be in the breeding business any more but it is beginning to look like these guys are going to outlive me.


----------



## pinkmartin

Thanks. I do hope that I am at some point able to give more to the forum than I take away. I know I have a lot to learn about raising chickens. I have learned so much already! Much by trial and error, but I think I can at least offer perspective at this point. 

While, I will certainly cull an animal to save it from suffering, please understand that taking a life is never easy for me or done without exploring every possible way of avoiding it. I did originally believe that extra roos or bad attitudes or birds unworthy of the county fair would simply go off to freezer camp. I have filled my freezer with beef who suffered serious injury. It never occurred to me that "livestock" would ever feel like a pet. The girls who were supposed to make rich broth when they can no longer lay are now on the retirement program. When their times come, they'll be buried at my parents place with countless dogs, cats, hamsters, ferrets, rats, fish, crabs and a frog who were in my life for a short time but will live in my heart forever.

Opossum, coyotes, and racoons however, will be dispatched with swiftness if they get any crazy ideas about eating these chickens. They won't suffer either. I shoot to kill, or not at all. 

I feel that when you take responsibility for an animal you must have a plan for their care no matter what it needs.


----------



## rosco47

pinkmartin said:


> Lol I promise to behave! Most of the time


i make no such promise


----------



## robin416

rosco47 said:


> i make no such promise


Sometimes you do make us nervous.


----------



## pinkmartin

rosco47 said:


> i make no such promise


That's ok. Sometimes I don't keep my promises lol


----------



## Fiere

Since I've arrived late to the party:

1. Welcome!!!

2. I have horses, I can't afford the vet for a chicken, even the fancy ones - that being said I've been in the farming business long enough to know what I can treat, what I can't, and I end suffering myself. My motto is "I've don't what I can, now it'll either do or it'll don't". I also have some very good veterinarian friends who I can converse with, so it's a help!

3. I raise meat animals. Every one of them is a pet and every one of them I dispatch myself. This year's pig, Sally, has a milk crate in her pen that I sit on so she can lay her front end in my lap for jowl scratches and belly rubs are her favourite. My meat birds come when called. It's never easy for me to kill them, and it probably would be best if I treated them less like family members and more like meat animals, but that's part of it for me. I want them to enjoy every second of their lives being well loved and die swift, unexpected, humane deaths in a stress free environment being handled by someone they know and (oddly enough) trust.


----------



## pinkmartin

Fiere said:


> Since I've arrived late to the party:
> 
> 1. Welcome!!!
> 
> 2. I have horses, I can't afford the vet for a chicken, even the fancy ones - that being said I've been in the farming business long enough to know what I can treat, what I can't, and I end suffering myself. My motto is "I've don't what I can, now it'll either do or it'll don't". I also have some very good veterinarian friends who I can converse with, so it's a help!
> 
> 3. I raise meat animals. Every one of them is a pet and every one of them I dispatch myself. This year's pig, Sally, has a milk crate in her pen that I sit on so she can lay her front end in my lap for jowl scratches and belly rubs are her favourite. My meat birds come when called. It's never easy for me to kill them, and it probably would be best if I treated them less like family members and more like meat animals, but that's part of it for me. I want them to enjoy every second of their lives being well loved and die swift, unexpected, humane deaths in a stress free environment being handled by someone they know and (oddly enough) trust.


Thanks! And we'll said....

I guess the point I was trying to make is that we all manage our animals differently and unless we are engaging in puppy mills or cock fighting it's ok. None of us should feel guilty for making the decisions that we make. I'd like to have meat birds. One day if I have room, I might. I just need to distance myself enough to eat them while still giving them a good life however short it may be. Sally is a lucky girl. Her cousins being raised in over crowded commercial farms should be so blessed. The cows are different to me. Once they are weaned they are part of the herd. Just another tasty hunk of beef.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Here I have been feeling guilty about naming my hens. (since we plan of sending them to the freezer farm when they are done laying) people tell me I will get too attached. I don't look forward to it, I won't enjoy the process, but as we want to continue to have fresh eggs, and NOT end up with dozens of unproductive hens, this is what we have decided. The exceptions will be Katie's easter eggers as they are to be truly her pets.


----------



## pinkmartin

8hensalaying said:


> Here I have been feeling guilty about naming my hens. (since we plan of sending them to the freezer farm when they are done laying) people tell me I will get too attached. I don't look forward to it, I won't enjoy the process, but as we want to continue to have fresh eggs, and NOT end up with dozens of unproductive hens, this is what we have decided. The exceptions will be Katie's easter eggers as they are to be truly her pets.


When my mom was a kid her family raised chickens and rabbits. All the kids were 5 yrs apart and mom was the youngest. When she was 5 her brothers were 10, 15, 20, 25. Anyway, if they were having rabbit for dinner, grandma would tell my mom go pick a bunny. Mom would pick one out and play with it til one of the older boys got home. Then she would help kill it, clean it, and then help grandma fix dinner. She said it never occurred to her that it might seem messed up by today's standards. Just how she was raised. She still loves rabbit and much prefers tame over wild.


----------



## 8hensalaying

pinkmartin said:


> When my mom was a kid her family raised chickens and rabbits. All the kids were 5 yrs apart and mom was the youngest. When she was 5 her brothers were 10, 15, 20, 25. Anyway, if they were having rabbit for dinner, grandma would tell my mom go pick a bunny. Mom would pick one out and play with it til one of the older boys got home. Then she would help kill it, clean it, and then help grandma fix dinner. She said it never occurred to her that it might seem messed up by today's standards. Just how she was raised. She still loves rabbit and much prefers tame over wild.


Farm life. I didn't grow up on a farm but my grandparents had one and raised all our pork, beef, and chickens. We got used to playing with our "food" lol


----------



## pinkmartin

That's exactly right. And your parents never worried that their kids would go hungry.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi. Boy the stories I could tell about BYC! I'm here because I became disenchanted, and the moderation really s ucks. I should know, I was one. The Nazi mods said I was defensive. The truth is that they continuously harassed my friend who did nothing but help people. Since she was my friend, I had to go. They did not like her and did not like that I liked her. So I am disenchanted with what I thought of BYC before modship and what I think of them no. I just want to come talk chicken and maybe joke around. I find myself not wanting to go there anymore aside from keeping in touch with friends. Hopefully others will realize that BYC is not the only game in town.


----------



## chickenmommy

Welcome seminolewind!! we love talking about chickens and we love to joke around so please make yourself at home ️


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks! Every forum needs a Roscoe, LOL.
My chickens are pets with names. My new batch of chickens are 5 month old silkies. 
My flock has Marek's so I've become pretty educated about that.
My avatar is Mariska, my first hen, 8 years old.


----------



## pinkmartin

seminolewind said:


> Thanks! Every forum needs a Roscoe, LOL.
> My chickens are pets with names. My new batch of chickens are 5 month old silkies.
> My flock has Marek's so I've become pretty educated about that.
> My avatar is Mariska, my first hen, 8 years old.


Sorry to hear about the marek's. 
I'll be honest. I don't know much about it. I probably should. I've heard it can devastate a flock.


----------



## pinkmartin

I've been kinda wantin to invite a couple of ppl from over there to here but I figured I might get shot for letting the word out that there are other (better) forums.


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> Hi. Boy the stories I could tell about BYC! I'm here because I became disenchanted, and the moderation really s ucks. I should know, I was one. The Nazi mods said I was defensive. The truth is that they continuously harassed my friend who did nothing but help people. Since she was my friend, I had to go. They did not like her and did not like that I liked her. So I am disenchanted with what I thought of BYC before modship and what I think of them no. I just want to come talk chicken and maybe joke around. I find myself not wanting to go there anymore aside from keeping in touch with friends. Hopefully others will realize that BYC is not the only game in town.


Perhaps you could tell me why i was banned, since you were one of the biased mods at the time,if this really is you,Thanks


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> Perhaps you could tell me why i was banned, since you were one of the biased mods at the time,if this really is you,Thanks


Easy NM, someone did it, doesn't mean it was Seminolwind that did it.


----------



## robin416

I knew I recognized that handle. Welcome Seminolewind. Glad you found a new place to land.


----------



## robin416

PM, if you do invite from over there you'll have to do it on the sly since they frown on the mention of any other forums. Another one of those things I didn't like about that group.


----------



## Nm156

robin416 said:


> Easy NM, someone did it, doesn't mean it was Seminolwind that did it.


I don't think that is the real Seminolewind


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> I don't think that is the real Seminolewind


 I am real. I use my name on any forum I'm on. I would not know why you were banned because I don't know who you are and I was a mod for about 6 months and the software bans people with a number of infractions automatically. I had to follow their direction even if I disagreed with it. I guess in my naïve-ness I've always thought that forums were run by people who were fair and did not make decisions using their own personal feelings or alterior motives. Or only be concerned with membership numbers and nothing more.

Bottom line was they un-modded me because they took my points of view as being defensive and I was not going to give up my sense of fairness to become one of them.

I can say they have been driving good people away whose only motives are to help people, in exchange for having thousands of kids on there who just play games and nothing more. Numbers. If there were no games and kids under 18 playing them all day , their daily post numbers would be astonishingly small.

Based on what they put/are putting my friend thru, I no longer feel that sense of loyalty to them. They take a lady who racked up over 30,000 posts in less than three years just helping people save their chickens, ducks and pea fowl. I think they resent her for having such a large following. Everyone on BYC gets a title based on how many posts they have. This lady never had a title, she should have been flock mistress at 5k posts and now has 30k+ posts, my downfall was to keep bringing it up to get it fixed, and I also gave her a custom title she was entitled to as a Golden feather member (paid). I never even received a reply from them to this (as a mod). And her custom title disappeared. And that was most of the disagreement that I had with them. And she is now serving her second ban because she referred to someone's cure-all as "snake oil".

I brought that up a 3rd time specifically to a person I call Mr. Happy due to his happy form letter replies, and still nothing was done, not even addressed.

Thanks for the welcome over here.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> PM, if you do invite from over there you'll have to do it on the sly since they frown on the mention of any other forums. Another one of those things I didn't like about that group.


I notified my friends privately where I'll be. I know how they feel , (numbers, numbers).


----------



## Nm156

Are you talking about Casportpony ?


----------



## seminole wind

pinkmartin said:


> I've been kinda wantin to invite a couple of ppl from over there to here but I figured I might get shot for letting the word out that there are other (better) forums.


Do it by PM and put spaces in this address like chicken forum. com, then put all one word. Seems to get under the radar.


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> Are you talking about Casportpony ?


You betcha. Another person they p issed off is Dawg53, another one with intensions of just helping people, namely worms.


----------



## robin416

Everything you just said is why I left some years back. There was just enough leaking out that the feel was just wrong. They had/have a couple of mods over there that are so rude to members and gets away with it. Some giving advice that should stay away from most things medical where the birds are concerned. 

This forum could use more people with the experience raising poultry so if you can talk them in to leaving what they know it will benefit everyone here. I have/had a certain way of doing things and that's all these folks see. I would like to see more ideas put out there so they've got options. Just because it worked for me does not mean it will work for everyone.

You're right about it being all about the numbers. Before they removed the ability to see who were members you could see how many names there were that had never made a post. There were a ton of them even then. I also checked one other thing and found that the activity is down quite a bit from the early years.


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> You betcha. Another person they p issed off is Dawg53, another one with intensions of just helping people, namely worms.


My apologies to you,when i read that post i thought someone used your name to stir stuff up.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> You betcha. Another person they p issed off is Dawg53, another one with intensions of just helping people, namely worms.


Get Dawg over here by hook or by crook.


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> My apologies to you,when i read that post i thought someone used your name to stir stuff up.


Considering the issues we've had with spammers lately it's probably understandable that you were suspicious.


----------



## casportpony

Hello, everyone, seminolewind said I should check this site out.


----------



## perchiegirl

Ok I had a whole long post made but apparently my log in timed out? it said a copy was saved... where do I find the copy?

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

casportpony said:


> Hello, everyone, seminolewind said I should check this site out.


Hey Hi....


----------



## pinkmartin

To be fair...

No one over there was ever mean to me or complained about things I posted or even said anything out of line (except for one post I got that was vulgar in nature. I reported them. That post disappeared) directed towards me. However, I did very commonly see members put down for their opinions and always felt uncomfortable being myself. I think in some political correctness is important and no one should be put down for their ethnicity or anything else. But I felt like 90% of what I said had to be worded to not offend anyone's tender sensibilities. I could not say that it was ok to do your best with a sick bird and not feel bad if said bird passed for lack of $2000 in vet care. I saw people being judged constantly. I for one feel we all learn and grow from hearing different perspectives. Most people there not only feel their way of doing things is best but that it's the only way. If you don't do things that way you shouldn't have animals or kids or life. Here, I feel accepted. I feel that if I have questions they will be answered. I feel that my opinion is valued as much as everyone else's. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## robin416

perchiegirl said:


> Ok I had a whole long post made but apparently my log in timed out? it said a copy was saved... where do I find the copy?
> 
> deb


That doesn't even sound like you were posting here, logins don't time out. It will tell you your post is too short or that you're posting too soon after your last post. I think that last is part of foiling spammers.

And saved? Never checked it out but I don't think the forum automatically saves when typing.


----------



## robin416

perchiegirl said:


> Hey Hi....


You know how smart she is.


----------



## robin416

casportpony said:


> Hello, everyone, seminolewind said I should check this site out.


Welcome to the forum, casportpony. Hopefully with all the new faces popping in this group will get hopping again.

We're pretty laid back, although I can be a bit brusque at times, have fun when we get the chance and not overly controlling.


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> That doesn't even sound like you were posting here, logins don't time out. It will tell you your post is too short or that you're posting too soon after your last post. I think that last is part of foiling spammers.
> 
> And saved? Never checked it out but I don't think the forum automatically saves when typing.


I thought I had logged in.. maybe I hadn't. it asked me to sign up and told me that the post I wrote was saved... I went and logged in... So I assume the post is sitting there waiting for the writer to "sign up".

No biggie.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

Ok my intro.... short and quick

deb is my name.... I am 60 years old this past June... (I read the whole thread before posting)

I have had chickens for about 25 years... and am a city girl. Though I have a home in the high desert I live in town for now. Caretaking for my 99 year old Grandma. 

Never had a sick chciken... predators have taken four whole flocks now.. The last one was horrific... Lost my goats too. Yep I know how to protect them big time... I wasnt there because I was here.

So no more livestock except the horse... till I move home.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> You know how smart she is.


I surely do... many many long conversations about horses of all things.

I have had horses now almost 50 years.

deb


----------



## robin416

I know how hard it is to care for a loved one when it's not close to home. Luckily when I had to do it hubs did a good job, except when he forgot to make sure my old horse was awake when he went to feed him. That big old head came up and knocked him across the stall. 

I haven't had any horses in about ten years now. Probably a good thing since it's getting harder to do the heavy lifting. I even sold my breeding flock a few years ago and kept my oldies. The oldest turned ten this month, the youngest is about six. I only kept her because she was so rude.


----------



## seminole wind

That's happened to me a few times in the past. My posts too close together and I need to wait a minute or two. Sheesh.

NM156, no apologies needed. I don't blame you. 

I'll email Dawg53 and let him know.


----------



## robin416

I don't remember how many words pops the warning up that a post is too short. I no one word won't cut it but it might be as many as three. Hmmm, I feel a test coming on.


----------



## robin416

word word word

Only two words brings up the too short warning, three is good to go.


----------



## Nm156

it has to be at least 10 characters long.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, Robin, being as knowledgeable as you are and reluctant to post things you don't know much about, you're a stand-up resource. Most of the people I know from BYC are ones I met on the Emergency category. We all just wanted to help people with correct information and help people out. That's it. But it certainly backfired on Kathy (casportpony).

Me? I'm 56 , just retired from working. I have a Tennessee walking horse mare, and 28 chickens and 10 silkies. I hatched the silkies and ended up with 7 roos and 3 hens. Don't tell anyone, but I like the roos better. My husband has 4 geese. 

My flock has marek's at this time. It's a forever virus that causes cancer in chickens. The vaccinated ones mostly miss the tumors, but still carry the virus. So my flock is closed except to hatched or day old vaccinated chicks.

Robin, glad you look at other knowledgeable people as a benefit. I too believe more heads are better than one.


----------



## robin416

I don't know how I escaped Mareks in all those years I was raising them but I did. Or my flock just had an immunity to it. No way to know now since I'm no longer raising them.

99% of it is common sense. Yes, I have a medical background which helps in the understanding but common sense is the most utilized tool we have. You're right, I try to stay away from topics that I have little knowledge about since some species are quite different in what it takes to care for them. I won't even talk about equine care any more because I'm sure a ton has changed since I last had them. 

Got you beat on the boys to girls hatch. 17 eggs equalled 15 males. Luckily it was when paint Silkies were first being introduced and I rehomed them fairly easily.

Oh heck yeh, I worry that I'll leave out something important or do more harm. I know what I know but there are others out there that know more stuff. But I don't suffer stupidity gracefully. Stupidity that causes the birds unnecessary pain pushes the wrong buttons with me.


----------



## casportpony

robin416 said:


> Welcome to the forum, casportpony. Hopefully with all the new faces popping in this group will get hopping again.
> 
> We're pretty laid back, although I can be a bit brusque at times, have fun when we get the chance and not overly controlling.


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## seminole wind

I guess you do have me beat with # of roos. But paints are really nice.


----------



## robin416

I'm just lucky they were paints. I'd probably still have some of them years later if they hadn't been. 

I wish I could remember just how old Chiclett is, she's the one paint I kept because she has such a bad attitude. Nothing sweet about her at all.


----------



## chickenmommy

I love paint and splash silkies. They r so pretty


----------



## robin416

I've got this thing for white chickens, then I've got this thing about black and white chickens. So, I get both in the Silkies and my silver spangled Hamburgs.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, I had started with a set of silkies, 2 roos and a hen who lived very happily together. All their offspring were girls. 3 hatches, all girls. And both roos had offspring with the hen. I still have one roo and he's 7.


----------



## robin416

I was never that lucky. I'd say someone was trying to produce more girls so that the boys each had their own. Have you ever noticed that if you really want boys you end up with girls or vice versa? 

My oldest is white and turned ten this month. 

Were you around for my head injury bird? That might have been from the BYC Yuku group. She turned nine this Spring. Without my vet listening to me and providing the pred for her, she wouldn't have made it to her first birthday. I just did the math, that would have been the original BYC.


----------



## seminole wind

No, but I believe my head injury roo got some of her leftover pred. That roo got better, then got worse and we put him down. Eddie was never quite right. Not a day went by during his life when me and hubby didn't talk about him and what he did that day.


----------



## seminole wind

I remember I needed a roo after Eddie and his brother died. It took 2 years, LOL. Now I have 5 plus 7 silkie roos.


----------



## robin416

Ah, memories. I can not tell you how many times someone would contact me for a roo and on every occasion I didn't have any extras. But let a few months go by and I would be over run.


----------



## pinkmartin

I ordered 5 straight run bantams and got 4 boys. You just watch every egg under my broody end up male. I will cry.


----------



## robin416

I was so tempted to get day old bantams for my Silkie to raise but that boy thing is what had me getting large fowl. I'm out, I didn't want to have to deal with boys that I didn't need and wasn't going to keep.


----------



## pinkmartin

Only reason we got bantams at all is that my kid is small for his age. He wanted to show in exhibition class which requires a male/female pair. I wasn't so sure he could handle a LF rooster. Especially if they make them hold the bird up and extend the wings and all


----------



## robin416

Yep, that can be an issue even for adults when a bird doesn't want to be held never mind extending the wings. When my white leghorn said she wasn't happy with me picking her up it took everything I had to hang on to her.


----------



## Fiere

I hate seeing 4H kids show large fowl. Even the 15+ year olds. I can't hold a 13lb bird at arms length and I don't expect a kid to either.


----------



## pinkmartin

We only have bantams for exhibition (fancy) class. We have LF for the pullet and Hen classes. The judges we have like heavy breeds for egg laying. Brahmas do really well. 2 of our BOs will go as hens next yr. Hopefully if we get a good hatch, 2 black copper marans for the pullet class & county born and raised class, and then the pair of bantams.


----------



## Buckeye209

Do kids only show chickens or can adults show them too


----------



## Nm156

4h is for kids.


----------



## pinkmartin

Our fair used to do showmanship classes just for fun for the parents. They don't do it anymore.


----------



## Alaskan

At our fair anyone can enter....


----------



## Fiere

At our fair anyone can enter - as an exhibitor, they aren't judged - but 4H is a youth club. If you want to show chickens either you show APA or find a local fancier club/fair that has open shows.


----------



## pinkmartin

If we get into breeding, we may eventually do some apa shows to hopefully expand our business.


----------



## chickenpersoon

rosco47 said:


> and have only spent about 5 min on the site when I joined a few weeks back...
> nothing at all against it or anyone on there but I just prefer the smaller tight knit community here.
> are some of you BYC members as well?
> I do like some of their articles and info but I prefer to do my social shenanigans here


I was but I got banned to like @Nm156


----------



## chickenpersoon

zamora said:


> What is this BYC you speak of? This was the only forum I found when I searched for a "place to belong". I really like the atmosphere here, it may be small but it feels very family friendly and people seem willing to help and not talk over each other like what happens on FB and other forums. I plan on staying a while and rosco cracks me up. Funny is always a good thing.


back yard chickens. It usually is the first thing to pop up when you type in chicken forum


----------



## Animals45

chickenpersoon said:


> back yard chickens. It usually is the first thing to pop up when you type in chicken forum


Your correct it is!


----------



## lovely_chooks

chickenpersoon said:


> I was but I got banned to like @Nm156


Mhm I got banned too but I made another account lmao


----------



## lovely_chooks

chickenpersoon said:


> back yard chickens. It usually is the first thing to pop up when you type in chicken forum


Yuh so many members there lol


----------



## Animals45

Well it's a big forum! You'd most likely have people on there in the middle of the night.


----------



## chickenpersoon

lovely_chooks said:


> Mhm I got banned too but I made another account lmao


why do they ban everyone? like dude


----------



## Animals45

chickenpersoon said:


> why do they ban everyone? like dude


Because that forum is strict, I mean not like super strict but strict on ages and all that. 
A lot of the people they ban are underaged.


----------



## chickenpersoon

Animals45 said:


> Because that forum is strict, I mean not like super strict but strict on ages and all that.
> A lot of the people they ban are underaged.


That makes sense. I was on the Survivalist forum and they were so nice I accidentally hijacked a thread but they all forgave and me said: "We all make mistakes sometimes." On BYC I probably would've gotten banned from the thread, attacked, or banned from the site. So I am glad I am not on there anymore and am on here.


----------



## robin416

Unfortunately there is an age limit on most forums. And it's only to protect the young people from online predators. Since we can't see PM's we have no idea what is going on behind closed doors. So, the only way to protect them is to keep them off the forum.


----------



## robin416

chickenpersoon said:


> That makes sense. I was on the Survivalist forum and they were so nice I accidentally hijacked a thread but they all forgave and me said: "We all make mistakes sometimes." On BYC I probably would've gotten banned from the thread, attacked, or banned from the site. So I am glad I am not on there anymore and am on here.


Homesteading Today isn't quite survivalist but does slant towards it.


----------



## Animals45

chickenpersoon said:


> That makes sense. I was on the Survivalist forum and they were so nice I accidentally hijacked a thread but they all forgave and me said: "We all make mistakes sometimes." On BYC I probably would've gotten banned from the thread, attacked, or banned from the site. So I am glad I am not on there anymore and am on here.


Yup, me also!


----------



## chickenpersoon

robin416 said:


> Homesteading Today isn't quite survivalist but does slant towards it.


I know.  I also survive in the wilderness.


----------



## robin416

chickenpersoon said:


> I know.  I also survive in the wilderness.


I'm not quite in the wilderness anymore but I also don't live in the burbs. Can't do that.


----------

